
American TV is Great, is That a Chicken or an Egg? - BurgherJon
http://jonathancavell.com/wordpress/advice/2010/03/american-tv-is-great-is-that-a-chicken-or-an-egg
======
kierank
10pm on Channel 5 is not primetime at all:

[http://uk-tv-guide.com/programme-details/Five/18+March+2010/...](http://uk-
tv-guide.com/programme-details/Five/18+March+2010/22:10/In+Hell/Film/)

